# Nissan Murano 2007 radio/cd problem



## howry (May 7, 2010)

hey all, im new here.
bought this amazing thing few days ago, dont have any warranty left but the car looks good from the inside and outside and drives great.
One problem happened. I cant take the cd out(the eject button apparently not working) and i cant change the cd's (cuz i have cd changer). can you suggest anything? because i called local shop they have said that its too expensive to put a differ player in as for the nissan doesnt make dash kits. so, any ideas, comments or what ever will be appreciated alot.


----------

